# Tanzer 29



## Bart Toby (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about this boat? built in the late 80''s. Designed by Joubert-Nivelt.

Thanks Bart


----------



## henryvand (May 2, 2000)

Go to the Tanzer 22 web site - they have info on other models linked - they also have e mail lists - they are at www.tanzer22.com


----------



## Bart Toby (Dec 30, 2002)

Have used the Tanzer 22 site all ready; got some great info from one Tanzer 29 owner in the mid west. just looking for more views on the boats before I make a decision. other boat that we are concidering;

C&C 30 - 1972 to 1980
Express 30 
Aloha 30
Cs 30 or 33
Niagara 31
Tanzer 31
Mirage 33 

budget is 20k us or less.


----------



## dlancelot (Oct 16, 2007)

*I have the Tanzer 29'*

And the original spec sheet for it, also the original equipment, and the manuals for those as well!
The current owner modified the interior, however it can be returned to factory condition. 
This is a rare wing keel configuration, it was an option at the time, I have a website that is in the midst of being transferred. As I do not have permission to post links, you may e-mail me to request the info. and webpage links


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

dlancelot, just post 10 one liners throughout the forum to get your post count up to 10, then you're good to go. Just find some posts, for example that you agree with, and Post "yeah, I agree." and then you need one less post to get to ten.

Over the past 12 years, I've belonged to dozens of various forums, all with their own kinky rules - this one is the "10" number to post a link. Other forums are to copy in the the squiggly numbers and letters to verify you are legit; others are tough on language, others tough on political content, just when you think you've seen them all, a new forum brings in a new odd rule.

The purpose of the ten posts on this site is to prevent spamming of the site with advertising. So if you respond to this post with a "I didn't know that," you have only eight more to go.... lol.


----------



## dlancelot (Oct 16, 2007)

*good point*

sounds good


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

A couple of Tanzer 29s in our club and they seem like pretty good boats. If your budget would extend to a Niagara 31 it would be a much better boat both in terms of design (Frers can't design something slow) and build quality. Locally the 31 would be much more expensive than the Tanzer. N31s have lots of sail area and are great in light winds but you do need to reef early.


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

dlancelot said:


> And the original spec sheet for it, also the original equipment, and the manuals for those as well!
> The current owner modified the interior, however it can be returned to factory condition.
> This is a rare wing keel configuration, it was an option at the time, I have a website that is in the midst of being transferred. As I do not have permission to post links, you may e-mail me to request the info. and webpage links


I just bought a t29 last month. As a total newbie to sailing and sailboats in general, I am trying to gather as much info as I can. I love it so far, but sadly it's too cold up here in Canada to enjoy it on the water until the spring. I've never sailed before, ad I am itching to try my hand at it..
I will message you privately


----------



## dlancelot (Oct 16, 2007)

*good to hear*

Modul8, I'm not a sailor myself, however, I know my father got started by joining a yacht club. They teach sailing courses. The best yacht clubs are the ones that teach the world wide recognized yachting certification courses as these will prepare you for most eventualities (as I understand).


----------



## Tanzer 29 CDN (Aug 23, 2020)

Newbee here. Does anyone know how many T 29 were built. Have had mine for 6 years , Love it. Dave


----------



## jhock (Jul 28, 2013)

About a month late, but I believe just under 80 were built. I have hull number 54, what's yours? Info on the boats can be hard to find as so few were completed, are you a part of the Tanzer 25 and 29 group on Facebook?


----------



## Tanzer 29 CDN (Aug 23, 2020)

thanks JHOCK. Funny I was sitting on the hook last night when I got your note. Our boat is a 1987 T29 no idea of the original sail number or for that fact the build number. I thinking maybe I will start to registrar of T29 for fun. xls spread sheet on all these T29s / Ottawa Ontario, 1987 |T29 /long keel / ZCY29044C787 build plate number? 821930 (found AFT Cabin) shoot me a email at superdaveski hot mail com  cheers Dave


----------

